# Never thought I'd actually be excited for snow!



## plown00b (Dec 6, 2012)

Finally got a plow for my Jeep Cherokee and can't wait for snow!


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice! I have the same set-up on my ranger. Good in tight spaces! Thumbs Up


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## plown00b (Dec 6, 2012)

L.R.G;1660507 said:


> Nice! I have the same set-up on my ranger. Good in tight spaces! Thumbs Up


Nice set up!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

looks great, i miss my 97 cherokee i used to have. 

you need a lift on it though! with those tires it look like you have 0 flex or room for travel in the suspension.


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

plown00b;1661831 said:


> Nice set up!


Thanks!...considering this is what it looked like when i picked it up.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

L.R.G;1660507 said:


> Nice! I have the same set-up on my ranger. Good in tight spaces! Thumbs Up


SO you ended up keeping it? Pm me when you want to sell


----------



## plown00b (Dec 6, 2012)

Jguck25;1661870 said:


> looks great, i miss my 97 cherokee i used to have.
> 
> you need a lift on it though! with those tires it look like you have 0 flex or room for travel in the suspension.


It has a 2 inch lift on it actually. I bought it from a friend of mine and have been meaning to put a 3 inch on it. I'm not a fan of the real jacked up look, but another inch is definitely needed.


----------



## plown00b (Dec 6, 2012)

L.R.G;1662241 said:


> Thanks!...considering this is what it looked like when i picked it up.


What kind of paint did you use when you repainted it? I just did a quick clean up on mine to get it through this winter, but I'm going to redo it next year and spend more time on it. Just wondering what I should use or if there is something better than what I could get through western.


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

road2damascus;1662254 said:


> SO you ended up keeping it? Pm me when you want to sell


 Ya I did! Work was real bad last winter but things worked out and decided to keep it....Now time to make some money with it!!


----------



## L.R.G (Mar 2, 2013)

plown00b;1662344 said:


> What kind of paint did you use when you repainted it? I just did a quick clean up on mine to get it through this winter, but I'm going to redo it next year and spend more time on it. Just wondering what I should use or if there is something better than what I could get through western.


I used a wire wheel on a 4 1/2" grinder and went to town.Then used rustoleum Safety RED and Black Gloss oil based. took a couple of days but looks like brand new!


----------

